# تأملات روحية فى سفر" يونـــــــــان النبـــــــى"...(متجدد حتى فصح يونان )



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2011)

*





 تأملات روحية فى سفر يونان النبى 
بمناسبة صوم يونان
تحت إشراف ماما **happy angel*
*
ودى لمحة بسيطة عن صوم يونان أو صوم نينوى 

‏**† **صوم يونان‏ ‏مدته ثلاثة أيام، وهو يسبق عادة الصوم الكبير بخمسة عشر يوم، ويعرف‏ (‏فطر‏)‏ صوم يونان بـ‏(‏فصح يونان‏) ‏وهو اصطلاح كنسي فريد لا يستخدم إلا بالنسبة لعيد القيامة المجيد الذي يطلق عليه أيضا‏ (‏عيد الفصح‏) ‏مما يدل علي أن الكنيسة تنظر إلي قصة يونان علي أنها رمز لقصة المسيح مخلصنا‏.‏

ملحوظة :

 التأملات منقولـــــــة للأمانة ومن تجميعى..
* 

*† **بنصلى تكون التأملات الروحية دى سبب بركة لحياتكم الروحية
آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2011)

*خـــــــــــــادم هــــــــــــارب..!!!*

*خـــــــــــــادم هــــــــــــارب!!




*قُم اذهب إلى نينوى المدينة العظيمة ونادِ عليها .. فقام يونان ليهرب إلى ترشيش ( يون 1: 2 ،3)
نينوى وترشيش. الأولى كانت هدفاً إلهياً قصد الله أن يرسل عبده يونان إليها. أما الثانية فمع أنها نظير نينوى مدينة وثنية ولكن لم يكن في مشروع الله أن يرسل إليها يونان.
* فلماذا فكَّر يونان في الذهاب إليها؟* كان يمكن أن يذهب إلى نينوى بطريق البر، أما ترشيش فميناء على البحر الأبيض في أسبانيا في أقصى الغرب تقابلها يافا في أقصى الشرق. فلم يختر يونان ميناء متوسطاً بل اختار أبعد ميناء، ولا شك أن أجرة الوصول إليها كانت كبيرة. ولكن يونان دفع الأجرة لأنه لم يُرِد أن يذهب إلى نينوى ولا أن يبقى في أرض الرب. وهذا يأتي بنا إلى قول الرب "احملوا نيري عليكم ... لأن نيري هيّن وحملي خفيف" ( مت 11: 29 ). 

إن الطاعة لا تكلف أية مشقة أو تعب "حافظ الوصية لا يشعر بأمر شاق" ( جا 8: 5 ) أما العصيان فيكلف كثيراً.
 هذا فضلاً عن أن الرب يعطي معونات للمطيع، لا سيما عندما تكون المأمورية بتكليف منه. إنه يرسل إليك قوة وعوناً "لأنه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك" ( مز 91: 11 ) فالطريق سهلة عند التصميم على الطاعة.

*ولماذا اختار يونان الطريق الشاق القاسي؟* إننا إذا لم نتعلم أن نتخلص من أنانيتنا وإرادتنا الذاتية، فلا بد أن ندفع الغرامة. أما إذا تنازلنا عن رأينا وسلَّمنا للرب فإنه يرسل لنا قوة تحمينا وتحفظنا.

كان بولس مأخوذاً أسيراً في رحلة مثل هذه، ولكن الله أكرمه إذ قال "لأنه وقف بي هذه الليلة ملاك الإله الذي أنا له والذي أعبده قائلاً: لا تخف يا بولس ... وهوذا قد وهبك الله جميع المسافرين معك" ( أع 27: 23 ،24). 
أما يونان فقد اعترضه الله في نصف الطريق وأهاج على السفينة رياحاً مُضادة ليعطلها عن السير. إن المؤمن العاصي يسبب خسائر للآخرين ويتلف سلام نفسه وسلام غيره.

ولنعقد مقارنة بين يونان وفيلبس المبشر الذي كان في السامرة وقد نجحت خدمته هناك، ولكن قال له الرب: قُم اذهب نحو الجنوب على الطريق المنحدرة من أورشليم إلى غزة التي هي برية، فقام وذهب حيث قابل الوزير الحبشي وأوصل إليه رسالة الخلاص. ثم يقول الوحي: "خطف روح الرب فيلبس فوُجد في أشدود".
* فما أجمل النتائج للمؤمن المُطيع.*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2011)

*تدريبات يونان النبي!*

*تدريبات يونان النبي!





*فصلى يونان إلى الرب إلهه من جوف الحوت ( يون 2: 1 )

لندرس اختبارات نفس النبي وهو في قبره الحي. في ضيقه صرخ للرب الذي حاول أن يختبئ منه. 
إن الحياة الإلهية نظير المياه، تسعى لأن تكون في مستوى واحد. ولأن يونان ـ بِغضِّ النظر عن فشله ـ* كان لا يزال ابنًا لله،* فإنه يتحول بغريزة البنوة إلى ذاك الذي هو أحزنه، وذلك في الوقت الذي أدرك فيه أنه *غرض التأديب الإلهي*. والإنسان يكون في طريق رّد النفس، إذا كان على استعداد للإقرار بعدالة التأديب، وإذ رأى يونان أنه تحت يد الله، وإذ سبق أن اعترف للنوتية بأن هذه هي حالته، فها هو الآن يصرخ لذاك الذي يسمعه حتى «من جوف الهاوية».

اكتنفته مياه إلى النفس، التفَّ عُشب البحر برأسه، جازت فوقه جميع تيارات ولجج الله، ومع ذلك يعود فينظر إلى هيكل قدسه. في الواقع هو شيء مبارك أن النفس لا تخور تحت تأديب الرب ولا تحتقر تأديبه، بل تتطلع إلى الله وتعتمد على نعمته، مهما يضغط على الضمير الإحساس بالمذلة. لقد كانت نفسه على وشك أن تخور في داخله، لكنه تذكَّر الرب، وأيقن أن صلواته لا بد أن تُسمع وتَنفُذ إلى هيكله المقدس.

على أنه يثق الآن أنه سوف لا يضل مرة أخرى، ولو أن ثقته ـ كما سنتعلم ـ كانت في غير محلها حينئذ. فقلبه لم يصبح أجدر بالثقة به بعد دخوله في بطن الحوت، عما كان من قبل. وحينما صرخ «بصوت الحمد أذبح لك» ثم « أوفي بما نذرته» لم يكن من جانب الله جواب، ذلك أنه لم يفرغ من ذاته بعد. وكما في أمر تغيير الخاطئ، هكذا في رّد نفس القديس، لا بد أن ينتهي من ذاته قبل أن يجيب الرب دعواه. 
فقبل أن يُظهر الله نعمته، يلزم أن الخاطئ يتعلم أنه بلا قوة، وعلى القديس الضال أيضًا أن يتعلم أنه في ذاته ليس أفضل أو أقوى ذرة واحدة من سواه.

هكذا الحال هنا .. فبعد أن أصبحت الصلوات والتعهدات والنذور بلا جدوى، انتهت الأزمة، إذ اعترف يونان بأن «*للرب الخلاص*». حينئذ، وليس قبل ذلك، أمر الرب الحوت فقذف يونان إلى البر. 
*إنه الآن في مدرسة الله، وسوف يكون الرب له 
معلم مُشفق صابر. *

​


----------



## العراقيه (12 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع رائع جدا*
*سوف اتابع الجديد*
*شكرا على المجهود الرائع جدا*
*الرب يبارك حياتي اخي*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2011)

العراقيه قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا*
> *سوف اتابع الجديد*
> *شكرا على المجهود الرائع جدا*
> *الرب يبارك حياتي اخي*​


*ربنا يخليكى تاسونى
ميرسى لتشجيع حضرتك
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2011)

*هل اغتظت بالصواب؟*

*هل اغتظت بالصواب؟





*.. رجعوا عن طريقهم الرديئة .. فغَم ذلك يونان غماً شديداً، فاغتاظ ... فقال الرب: هل اغتظت بالصواب؟ ( يون 3: 10 -4: 4)
في يونان نرى قديساً واقعاً تحت تأثير الجسد (أي الطبيعة العتيقة الساقطة). فلا أحد ينكر أن الجسد هو الذي دعا يونان إلى الهروب من وجه الرب، وهذا الداعي عينه كان هو الذي ناداه وهو خارج المدينة بعد مُناداته التي جلبت الخلاص، فجلس ليرى ماذا سيفعل الرب. فبدلاً من أن يمتلئ قلبه فرحاً لأجل توبة أهل نينوى، أضحى قلقاً على سُمعته كنبي.

وبينما فرحت السماء، إذ لم يكن خاطئاً واحداً الذي تاب، بل ربوات من الخطاة، نجد أنه قد "غمَّ ذلك يونان غماً شديداً فاغتاظ". كم كانت حالته مُحزنة، ولكنه لم يكن شاعراً بذلك، فقد كان تقديره لقيمته الشخصية يتضاءل أمامه فناء وهلاك مَنْ تشاركوا معه في اللحم والدم. وبلغت به بلادة الإحساس إلى الحد الذي رفع معه صلاته إلى الله، مُعبراً عن تلك الأفكار، وكأنه على حق فيها، ملقياً باللوم على الله.

"وصلى إلى الرب وقال: آه يا رب، أَليس هذا كلامي إذ كنت بعد في أرضي؟ ...
 فالآن يا رب خُذ نفسي مني، لأن موتي خيرٌ من حياتي". يكاد المرء لا يصدق أن يصل الأمر بخادم الله إلى مثل هذه الحالة، ولكن ما كان هذا إلا تفاقماً للمرض الداخلي الذي كان فيه، ألا وهو الكبرياء، ذلك المرض الكامن في الصدور، والذي يجد فرصته للظهور والنشاط في أي قديس يكون خارج دائرة الشركة.

وكان في سؤال الرب الرقيق ما يكفي لأن يكسر كبرياء يونان، لولا أنه كان قد امتلأ بالمشغولية بذاته، "فقال الرب:
*هل اغتظت بالصواب؟*" 
فلم يوبخه الرب، وإنما فقط سأله هذا السؤال الفاحص، الذي كان يجب أن ينبه عبده، فيقوم على التو ويرجع إلى وضعه الصحيح.

كم مرة وجه إلينا الرب مثل هذا السؤال وهو يغربلنا ليفصل عنا الأفكار والعواطف الدنسة، أو لمنع أرجلنا عن طرقنا الخاصة، ليردنا إلى طرقه التي أهملناها؟ "هل صواباً؟ ..."، هل صواباً أن نُرضي أنفسنا ونهينه هو؟ بكل تأكيد كلا.
* ولكن العجيب هو بُطء قلوبنا في إدراكها لمدى انحرافها عندما تكون قد تقسَّت بفعل الخطية.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 فبراير 2011)

*هل اغتظت بالصواب؟ (2)*

*هل اغتظت بالصواب؟ (2)




*فقال الرب: هل اغتظت بالصواب؟ .. هل اغتظت بالصواب من أجل اليقطينة؟ فقال (يونان): اغتظت بالصواب حتى الموت ( يون 4: 4 ،9)
كان في سؤال الرب الرقيق الذي في رأس هذا المقال ما يكفي لأن يكسر كبرياء يونان. لولا أنه كان قد امتلأ بالمشغولية بذاته، "فقال الرب: هل اغتظت بالصواب؟" فلم يوبخه الرب، وإنما فقط سأله هذا السؤال الفاحص، الذي كان يجب أن ينبه عبده، فيقوم على التو ويرجع إلى وضعه الصحيح.

ولم يكن جواب يونان كلاماً، بل تصرفاً من واقع إرادة الذات والكبرياء المجروحة. فخرج خارج المدينة، وصنع لنفسه مظلة يستظل بها، وهو يراقب ماذا سيحدث لنينوى، وماذا سيصيبه كنبي.

والله في نعمته يُعِد يقطينة، فنَمَت بسرعة غير طبيعية، حتى سريعاً ما ظللت رأس النبي المغتم، فأراحت رأسه الكليل من أشعة الشمس الحارقة. ولأن تلك اليقطينة خدمت راحته، فقد سُرَّ واغتبط بها جداً، ولا نقرأ عن فرح ليونان في كل سفره سوى لأجل هذه اليقطينة. فقد انحصرت مشاعره، فرحاً كانت أم حزناً، في ذاته.

ثم يُعِد الرب أمراً آخر، كان لا بد أن يذهب بهذا الفرح، دودة يأمرها أن تتلف تلك اليقطينة، ثم ريحاً شرقية حارة أعدها ذاك الذي في الزوبعة وفي العاصف طريقه، فتضرب الشمس على رأس النبي حتى أعيا، وفي غيظه وتعاسته يوّد مرة أخرى لو يهرب من حالته بالموت، فيقول: "موتي خير من حياتي".

ومرة أخرى يتكلم الرب، وبصوت رقيق يسأل يونان: "هل اغتظت بالصواب من أجل اليقطينة؟" وبكآبة قلب يُجيب النبي العاثر: "اغتظت بالصواب حتى الموت". تلك هي القساوة التي تنشئها الخطية غير المُدانة، حتى يبدو وكأن التمييز بين الخير والشر قد انتفى تماماً.

وكان جواب الرب باسطاً نعمته التي لا بد أن تصل إلى أهدافها، ولم يَعُد بعده لدى يونان ما يبرر به ذاته. لقد قال الرب كلمته الأخيرة القاطعة: "أنت شفقت على اليقطينة التي لم تتعب فيها ولا ربيتها ... أفلا أشفق أنا على نينوى المدينة العظيمة؟" سؤال لا جواب له! لقد أشفق يونان على اليقطينة لأنها عملت لراحته هو، أما الله فيتحنن على أهل نينوى الخطاة بسبب محبة قلبه، فما أبعد الفرق بين السيد وخادمه.
​


----------



## happy angel (12 فبراير 2011)

*+ سقطات فى هروب يونان :

سنرى بعضا من ضعف يونان فى موقفه من دعوة الرب ، يقول الكتاب :

" وصار قول الرب إلى يونان بن أمتاى قائلا : قم أذهب إلى نينوى المدينة العظيمة ، وناد عليها ، لأنه قد صعد شرهم أمامى . فقام يونان ليخرج إلى ترشيش من وجه الرب . فنزل إلى يافا ، فوجد سفينة ذاهبة إلى ترشيش ، فدفع أجرتها ، ونزل فيها ليذهب معهم إلى ترشيش من وجه الرب "

وهنا نرى يونان النبى وقد سقط فى عدة أخطاء ،

وكانت السقطة الأولى له هى المخالفة والعصيان .

+ لم يستطع أن يطيع الرب فى هذا الأمر ، وهو النبى الذى ليس له عمل سوى أن يدعو الناس إلى طاعة الرب . عندما نقع فى المخالفة ، يجدر بنا أن نشفق على المخالفين . واضعين أمامنا قول الرسول :

" اذكروا المقيدين كأنكم مقيدون أيضا مثلهم ... " ( عب 13 : 3 ) .

+ على أن سقطة المخالفة التى وقع فيها يونان ، كانت تخفى وراءها سقطة أخرى أصعب وأشد هى الكبرياء ممثلة فى الأعتزاز بكلمته ، وترفعه عن أن يقول كلمة وتسقط إلى الأرض ولا تنفذ ...

كان اعتزازه بكلمته هو السبب الذى دفعه إلى العصيان ، وحقا أن خطية يمكن أن تقود إلى خطية أخرى ، فى سلسلة متلاحمة الحلقات .

كان يونان يعلم أن الله رحيم ورؤوف ، وأنه لا بد سيعفو عن هذه المدينة إذا تابت . وهنا سبب المشكلة !

- وماذا يضيرك يا يونان فى أن يكون الله رحيما ويعفو ؟

- يضيرنى الشىء الكثير : سأقول للناس كلمة ، وكلمتى ستنزل إلى الأرض

+ إلى هذا الحد كان يونان متمركزا حول ذاته !

لم يستطع أن ينكر ذاته فى سبيل خلاص الناس . كانت هيبته وكرامته وكلمته ، أهم عنده من خلاص مدينة بأكملها ..!

كان لا مانع عنده من أن يشتغل مع الرب ، على شرط أن يحافظ له الرب على كرامته وعلى هيبة كلمته .. من أجل هذا هرب من وجه الرب ، ولم يقبل القيام بتلك المهمة التى تهز كبرياءه ...

وكان صريحا مع الرب فى كشف داخليته له إذ قال له فيما بعد عندما عاتبه :

" آه يا رب ، أليس هذه كلامى إذ كنت بعد فى أرضى ، لذلك بادرت إلى الهرب إلى ترشيش ، لأنى علمت أنك إله رؤوف ورحيم بطىء الغضب وكثير الرحمة ونادم على الشر " ( 4 : 2 ) .

+ وكان هرب يونان من وجه الرب يحمل فى ثناياه خطية أخرى هى الجهل وعدم الإيمان

هذا الذى يهرب من الرب ، إلى أين يهرب ، والرب موجود فى كل مكان ؟!

صدق داود النبى حينما قال للرب : " أين أذهب من روحك ؟ ومن وجهك أين أهرب ؟ ... ( مز 139 : 7 – 10 ) .

أما يونان فكان مثل جده آدم الذى ظن أن يختفى من وجه الرب وراء الشجر ...

حقا إن الخطية تطفىء فى الإنسان نور المعرفة ، وتنسيه حتى البديهيات !

وجد يونان فى يافا سفينة ذاهبة إلى ترشيش ، فدفع أجرتها ، ونزل فيها ..

والعجيب أن الخطيئة كلفته مالا وجهدا . دفع أجرة للسفينة ليكمل خطيته ..

أما النعمة فننالها مجانا ..

عندما دفع يونان أجرةالسفينة خسر خسارة مزدوجة : خسر ماله ، وخسر أيضا طاعته ونقاوته ..

العجيب أن الله استخدم عصيان يونان للخير . حقا إن الله يمكنه أن يستخدم كل شىء لمجد اسمه ..

اللــه يستخدم الكل

لقد عصى يونان أمر الرب ، وهرب راكبا السفينة ، ولكن الله الذى " يخرج من ىلآكل أكلا ومن الجافى حلاوة " ( قض 14 : 14 ) ، الله الذى يستطيع أن يحول الشر إلى خير استطاع أيضا أن يستفيد من عصيان يونان ...

إن كان بسبب طاعة يونان سيخلص أهل نينوى ، فإنه بعصيان يونان يمكن أن يخلص أهل السفينة !!


وكأن الله يقول له : هل تظن يا يونان أنك قد هربت منى ؟ كلا . أنا سأرسلك إلى ركاب السفينة ، ليس كنبى ، ولا كمبشر ، ولا كصوت صارخ يدعو الناس إلى التوبة ، وإنما كمذنب وخاطىء وسبب إشكال وتعب للآخرين ، وبهذه الصورة سأخلصهم بواسطتك .

هل ركبت البحر فى هروبك يا يونان ؟ إذن فقد دخلت فى دائرة مشيئتى أيضا . لأننى أملك البحر كما أملك البر ، كلاهما من صنع يدى . وأمواج البحر ومياهه وحيتانه تطيعنى أكثر منك كما سترى .


طاعة غير العاقلين

لقد أخجل الرب يونان النبى بطاعة أهل نينوى ، وببر أهل السفينة وإيمانهم ، وأيضا بطاعة الجمادات والمخلوقات غير العاقلة . ومن الجميل أننا نرى كل هؤلاء فى ارساليات إلهية وفى مهمات رسمية أدوها على أكمل وجه وأفضله . فما هى هذه الكائنات غير العاقلة التى كانت عناصر نافعة فى إتمام المشيئة الإلهية ؟

+ " فأرسل الرب ريحا شديدة إلى البحر ، فحدث نوء عظيم فى البحر حتى كادت السفينة تنكسر " ( 1 : 4 ) .

لقد أدت الريح واجبها ، وكانت رسولا من الرب ، قادت الناس إلى الصلاة ، فصرخ كل واحد إلى إلهه .

+ وكما أدت هذه الريح الشديدة مهمتها فى أول القصة كذلك أدت مهمة أخرى فى آخر القصة ، إذ يقول الكتاب : " وحدث عند طلوع الشمس أن الله أعد ريحا شرقية حارة ، فضربت الشمس على رأس يونان فذبل فطلب لنفسه الموت .. " ( 4 : 8 ) .

+ وكما استخدم الله الريح ، استخدم الحوت أيضا لتنفيذ مشيئته : وفى ذلك يقول الكتاب أول :ا " وأما الرب فأعد حوتا عظيما ليبتلع يونان ، فكان يونان فى جوف الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال " ( 1 : 17 ) .

ثم يعود فيقول " وأمر الرب الحوت ، فقذف يونان إلى البر " ( 2 : 10 ) . وهكذا كان الحوت ينفذ أوامر إلهية تصدر إليه ، وينفذها بدقة وحرص حسب مشيئة الرب .

+ وكما استخدم الله الريح والحوت ، استخدم الشمس والدودة واليقطينة .

ويقول الكتاب : " فأعد الرب الإله يقطينة فارتفعت فوق يونان ... " ( 4 : 6 ) .

ويقول : " ثم أعد الله دودة عند طلوع الفجر فى الغد ، فضربت اليقطينة فيبست " ( 4 : 7 )

وأيضا : " الله أعد ريحا شرقية حارة فضربت الشمس على رأس يونان " ( 4 : 8 ) .

فى سفر يونان كانت كل هذه الكائنات مطيعة للرب ، الوحيد الذى لم يكن مطيعا هو الإنسان العاقل ، يونان ..... الذى منحه الله حرية ارادة يمكنه بها أن يخالفه ! .

هكذا الإنسان ، أما باقى الكائنات فلا تعرف غير الطاعة . على أنه لم يكن كل إنسان غير مطيع فى سفر يونان ، بل كل الناس أطاعوا ، ما عدا يونان ؛ النبــى !!

على أن يونان لم يهرب من المهمة اشفاقا على نينوى ، من الهلاك ، بل على العكس هرب خوفا من أن تبقى المدينة ولا تهلك ...

لم يتشفع فيها كإبراهيم عندما تشفع فى سدوم . بل أنه حزن واغتاظ واغتم غما شديدا ، ورأى أن الموت هو أفضل لنفسه من الحياة ، كل ذلك لأن الله لم يتمم انذاره ويهلك المدينة


أراد الله للبحر أن يهيج فهاج ، وأراد له أن يهدأ بعد القاء يونان فيه فهدأ ... ما أعجب الطبيعة المطيعة التى لا تعصى لله أمرا ، كالإنسان .

+ وكما أمر الحوت الضخم الكبير لكى ينفذ جزءا من الخطة الإلهية ، كذلك أمر الدودة البسيطة أمرها أن تضرب اليقطينة فيبست ... مأ أعجب هذا أن نرى حتى الدودة تكون جزءا من العمل الإلهى المقدس الكامل ... حقا ما أجمل قول الكتاب : " انظروا لا تحتقروا أحد هؤلاء الصغار " متى 18 : 10 .​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 فبراير 2011)

*يونان والخدمة المثمرة*

*يونان والخدمة المثمرة




*فآمن أهل نينوى بالله ونادوا بصومٍ ولبسوا مسوحاً من كبيرهم إلى صغيرهم ( يون 3: 5 )
يا لها من مفارقة بين صخب وضجيج خطط الإنسان الفاشلة، وبين انتعاش هادئ بالنعمة يعمله الله في الشعب.
 ولكن لا يكون الانتعاش إلا بداية بمؤمن يشعر بالحاجة والحالة، ويغير لمجد الرب، وتكون له المشاعر المتطابقة
 لمشاعر الرب نحوكنيسته.
 وقد كان يونان مثلاً لما نريد أن نقوله. فقد كان أعظم مَنْ قدَّم رسالة مؤثرة ضد الدنس والشر، وبالرغم من أنه نادى بالتحذير في وسط أهل نينوى الأشرار جداً وكان يحمل لهم رسالة انتقام وقضاء من الله ـ وهي رسالة غير مرغوب فيها وغير مُرَّحب بها ـ ولكن كلماته البسيطة أثمرت نتائج مُدهشة وعجيبة «فآمن أهل نينوى بالله، ونادوا بصوم، ولبسوا مسوحاً من كبيرهم إلى صغيرهم. 
وبلغ الأمر ملك نينوى فقام عن كرسيه وخلع رداءه عنه وتغطى بمسح وجلس على الرماد. ونودي وقيل في نينوى عن أمر الملك وعظمائه قائلاً لا تَذق الناس ولا البهائم ولا البقر ولا الغنم شيئاً. لا ترع ولا تشرب ماء. وليتغط بمسوح الناس والبهائم ويصرخوا إلى الله بشدة ويرجعوا كل واحد عن طريقه الرديئة وعن الظلم الذي في أيديهم. لعل الله يعود ويندم ويرجع عن حمو غضبه فلا نهلك» ( يون 3: 5 -9).

*والسؤال الآن: لماذا كان هذا التأثير غير العادي لهذه الرسالة؟* أليس لأن ذاك الرجل يونان الذي نادى وقال بعد أربعين يوماً تنقلب نينوى، هو نفسه قد نادى برسالته هذه بعد اختبار اجتازه هو، فعرف قضاء وصرامة الرب.
ألم يختبر هو انقلاباً بنفسه وتعلم الدرس حين أدرك اختبارياً ماذا يعني أن يُطرح الإنسان من وجه الرب، حين صرخ من جوف الحوت وقال «أحاط بي نهر. جازت فوقي جميع تياراتك ولججك. فقلت قد طُردت من أمام عينيك» ( يون 2: 3 ،4).

لقد كانت مرارة هذا الاختبار ناراً تتقد داخله بطريقة لم يختبرها من قبل ولا يمكن له أن ينساها، وكان لذلك هذا التأثير المبارك لرسالته عندما نادى لأهل نينوى. وعندما نادى يونان بهذا النذير على نينوى كان للنداء القوة والتأثير والفاعلية والسرعة الآتية من فوق أكثر جداً من تأثير الكلمات.

*دعونا أيها الأحباء نعي ونفهم درساً اختبارياً واحداً في مدرسة الرب، بدل أن نفتخر بالكمية الكثيرة من المعرفة
 بطريقة سطحية.**
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 فبراير 2011)

*صلاة من جوف الحوت..!!*

*صلاة من جوف الحوت..!!





*فصلى يونان إلى الرب إلهه من جوف الحوت، وقال: دعوت من ضيقي الرب، فاستجابني. صرخت من جوف الهاوية، فسمعت صوتي ( يون 2: 1 ، 2)
لا يوجد مكان في هذا الكون لا يمكننا فيه أن نصرخ إلى الرب، ولا توجد حالة مهما بلغت النفس فيها من إعياء، لا نستطيع أن ندعو فيها الرب. فيونان من جوف الحوت صرخ إلى الرب، وفي الإعياء الشديد تعلَّق بالرب «دعوت من ضيقي الرب، فاستجابني. صرخت من جوف الهاوية فسمعت صوتي ... حين أعيَت فيَّ نفسي ذكرت الرب، فجاءت إليك صلاتي إلى هيكل قدسك». ومَنْ مِن البشر، كان يمكنه أن يسمع صرخات إنسان محبوس في جوف حوت في أعماق البحار؟ وأية وسيلة إنقاذ كان يمكن أن تصل لشخص تُحيط به المياه من كل جانب، ويلتف عُشب البحر برأسه حتى يكاد يختنق؟

كان يونان في إعياء شديد جسمانيًا ونفسيًا، وكان ضميره مُثقّل بالإحساس بالذنب، وكانت نفسه حزينة مُكتئبة في ضيق وغم، لكنه صرخ إلى الرب، واتجه إلى السيد. ومَنْ سواه يسمع؟ ومَنْ غيره يُنقذ؟

والصلاة لا يحدها مكان، فهي تُقدَّم في أعالي الجبال، أو في أعماق البحر. في المكان الذي يوجد فيه الإنسان برضاه، أو رغمًا عن أنفه. وما أعجب إلهنا، سامع الصلاة، فهو الذي يقترب من النفس المسكينة المُنسحقة المتعلقة به «قريب هو الرب من المُنكسري القلوب، ويخلّص المنسحقي الروح» لأن «عينا الرب نحو الصديقين، وأُذناه إلى صراخهم» (مز34). إنه لا يرفض أبدًا نفسًا تتعلق به مهما كانت حالتها أو ظروفها أو الخطر المُحدق بها.

ونحن لا نعلم كيف صلى يونان؟ وفي أي وضع جسماني صرخ إلى الرب؟ تُرى، هل استطاع أن يصلي واقفًا؟ أم كان راكعًا؟ أم منبطحًا على ظهره، أو على بطنه؟ لا يهم الوضع الجسماني، فالمهم هو حالة القلب. المهم أن تكون النفس خاضعة، والإرادة مُسلَّمة للرب.

تُرى، أ كان يونان يصلي بصوت مسموع، أم كان يهمس في داخله في انكسار وخضوع؟ الأمر سيان، طالما أن القلب تعلق بالرب بإيمان عظيم. وما الإيمان سوى تحول النفس والمشاعر كُلية تجاه الرب. وهل يتحول الرب عن القلب الذي تعلَّق به؟! 
وهل يتأخر الرب عن النفس الصارخة إليه؟! 
*كلا. إنه يُسرّ أن يستجيب الصلاة، وأن ينجي النفس الواثقة فيه
 «وأمر الرب الحوت فقذف يونان إلى البر».*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 فبراير 2011)

*ذبائح الحمد من جوف الهاوية!!*

*ذبائح الحمد من جوف الهاوية!!





*فصلى يونان إلى الرب إلهه من جوف الحوت، وقال: .. صرخت من جوف الهاوية فسمعت صوتي ... أما أنا فبصوت الحمد أذبح لك ( يون 2: 1 -9)
أ يمكن أن يهرب الإنسان من وجه الله؟ وإلى أين يهرب؟! .. لكن نبي الله هرب فوجد نفسه داخل أحشاء حوت. وكانت هذه الأحشاء له بمثابة المرتبة والوسادة والغطاء .. غرفة نوم مُخيفة!! .. تيار الهواء الذي كان يعبر هذه الغرفة كان يحمل معه الناتج من الغازات الكريهة المتفاعلة داخل أحشاء هذا الحوت! .. غرفة نوم كانت أقرب إلى استقبال الموتى منها لاستقبال الأحياء. وهذا الحوت الذي يرقد بداخله يونان، تابوت الموت هذا، كان مدفوناً في قلب البحر في الأعماق. لكن كيف تتكون اللآلئ؟! في أعماق البحار بعيدة عن أعين الإنسان، لكنها تحت رقابة أعين هذا الذي لا ينعس ولا ينام!

والسؤال الصعب: أ يمكن لإنسان ما أن يرفع صوته بالحمد من داخل هذه المقبرة المهولة! نعم ممكن. وقد استطاع يونان ويستطيع كل مؤمن. كيف؟! هو الله.. وهذه هي نعمته الغنية التي لا نهاية لها، ولا سبيل لإدراك حدودها!! تلك النعمة التي جعلت من الأيام الثلاثة التي قضاها يونان داخل الحوت ـ جعلت منها أهم وأدسم أيام حياته كلها!! .. فمن داخل مقبرة الأهوال نراه وقد بدا يستيقظ روحياً!! وهو راقد يتقلب على مرتبة من الأمعاء، نرى النبي كأنه قد بدأ لتوه يتعلم كيف يصلي ويصرخ للرب إلهه. حينما كان طليقاً في الهواء الطلق النظيف على سطح السفينة، رفض أن يصلي أو يصرخ للرب إلهه! أما الآن فنراه يصلي وترتفع صلاته وتدخل حتى مقادس الله!! ..
*صلاته صارت حلقة ربطت بين جوف الهاوية وهيكل قدس الله!!*

نعم! قد نُبتلع في جوف الحوت حينما نهرب من الله. قد نُطرح في العُمق في قلب البحار. قد تجتاز فوقنا تيارات ولجج. قد تكتنفنا مياه إلى النفس. قد ننزل إلى أسفل الجبال فيبدو لنا أن مغاليق الأرض قد انطبقت علينا وإلى الأبد ..!!
 لكن أيسكت الرب أو يصم أذنيه عن سماع مختاريه الصارخين إليه نهاراً وليلاً؟!

أما النبي الهارب فيُمسك بالقيثارة في نهاية الأصحاح ويرفع صوته بالغناء ويشدو قائلاً: "أما أنا فبصوت الحمد أذبح لك". والقيثارة تشدو، ونغمة اللحن تعلو.
 ورائحة بخور طيبة تتصاعد وتتصاعد!! إنها رائحة بخور ذبائح الحمد وقد صعدت من جوف الهاوية!!
​


----------



## happy angel (13 فبراير 2011)

*تأملات فى صوم يونان لقداسة البابا شنودة



**إن قصة يونان النبي هي قصة صراع بين الذات الإنسانية والله‏. ‏ويونان النبي كان إنسانا تحت الآلام مثلنا‏. ‏وكانت ذاته تتعبه‏.


‏ونود في هذا المقال أن نتأمل صراع ذاته مع الله‏...‏
الذي يريد أن يسير في طريق الله‏, ‏ينبغي أن ينكر ذاته‏, ‏يجحدها وينساها‏, ‏ولا يضع أمامه سوي الله وحده‏.


‏ومشكلة يونان النبي :أن ذاته كانت بارزة ومهمة في طريق كرازته‏. ‏وكانت تقف حائلا بينه وبين وصية الله‏,
‏ولعله كثيرا ما كان يفكر في نفسه هكذا‏:‏
ما موقفي كنبي‏, ‏وكرامتي‏, ‏وكلمتي‏, ‏وفكرة الناس عني؟؟ وماذا أفعل إذا اصطدمت كرامتي بطريقة الله في العمل؟
ولم يستطع يونان أن ينتصر علي ذاته‏...‏


كلفه الله بالذهاب إلي نينوي‏, ‏والمناداة بهلاكها‏... ‏وكانت نينوىعاصمة كبيرة فيها أكثر من‏ 120000‏ نسمة‏.‏
ولكنها كانت أممية وجاهلة وخاطئة جدا‏, ‏وتستحق الهلاك فعلا‏. ‏ولكن يونان
أخذ يفكر في الموضوع‏: ‏سأنادي علي المدينة بالهلاك‏, ‏ثم تتوب‏, ‏ويتراءف
الله عليها فلا تهلك‏.


ثم تسقط كلمتي‏, ‏ويكون الله قد ضيع كرامتي علي مذبح رحمته ومغفرته‏.
‏فالأفضل أن أبعد عن طريقه المضيع للكرامة‏!!‏
وهكذا وجد سفينة ذاهبة إلي ترشيش‏, ‏فنزل فيها وهرب‏. ‏لم يكن يونان من النوع الذي يطيع تلقائيا‏.


‏إنما كان يناقش أوامر الله الصادرة إليه‏, ‏ويري هل توافق شخصيته وذاته أم لا‏.‏
ليس كذلك الملائكة‏.
‏إنهم يطيعون بغير مناقشة‏,
‏وبغير تردد‏. ‏إن الله كلي الحكمة‏, ‏وهم مجرد منفذين لمشيئته‏, ‏وليسوا
شركاء له في التدبير حتي يناقشوا أو يعترضوا‏...‏
سواء كان الأمر رحمة أو قصاصا‏, ‏يطيع الملائكة بلا نقاش‏: ‏يأمر الله أحدهم أن يذهب ليسد أفواه الأسود منقذا دانيال‏, ‏فيطيع‏.


‏وبنفس الطاعة يذهب الملاك الذي يأمره الرب بقتل جميع أبكار مصر‏.
‏ملائكة يأمرهم الله بإنقاذ بطرس من السجن‏, ‏أو بإنقاذ بولس‏, ‏أو بإنقاذ لوط‏, ‏أو بافتقاد هاجر‏, ‏فيطيعون‏.


‏وبنفس الطاعة ينفذ أمره الملائكة الذين يبوقون بالأبواق في سفر الرؤيا
فتنزل الويلات علي الأرض تحطمها تحطيما‏. ‏لا يقولون عفوا يارب‏, ‏أشفق
وأرحم‏, ‏وأبعدنا عن هذه المهمة‏. ‏وظيفتهم هي التنفيذ‏, ‏وليس التدبير أو
التفكير‏. ‏
إنهم متواضعون‏, ‏لا يعتبرون أنفسهم أحن علي الناس من الله خالقهم‏.‏



يذكرنا هذا بقوانين الأحوال الشخصية‏
‏ومنع الطلاق إلا لعلة الزنا‏,
‏وعبارات الحنو التي يدافع البعض عن زواج المطلقات‏, ‏كأنهم أكثر حبا
وعطفا وحنانا من المسيح الذي وضع الوصية‏..


أما نحن فوظيفتنا هي التنفيذ وليس المناقشة‏.
‏لا نريد أن نعمل مثل يونان‏, ‏الذي تلقي الأمر من الله‏, ‏فناقشه ثم رأي
الحكمة في مخالفته‏... ‏وهكذا استقل سفينة ليهرب من الرب‏! ‏مسكين هذا
الإنسان الذي يظن أنه يقدر علي الهروب من الله‏!

‏تري إلي أين يهرب؟‏!‏
مهما هربت من الوصية ستجدها تطاردك حيثما كنت‏.
‏ترن في أذنيك وتدور في عقلك‏, ‏وتزعج ضميرك‏...‏
ط
إن كلمة الرب قوية وفعالة‏, ‏ومثل سيف ذي حدين‏, ‏وتستطيع أن تخترق القلب والعقل‏, ‏وتدوي في أرجاء الإنسان‏.‏


هرب يونان إلي ترشيش‏, ‏ونسي أن الله موجود في ترشيش أيضا‏. ‏وركب السفينة
وهو يعلم أن الله هو إله البحر‏, ‏كما أنه إله البر أيضا‏. ‏ولم يشأ الله
أن يصل يونان إلي ترشيش‏, ‏وإنما أمسكه في البحر‏, ‏وهيج الأمواج عليه
وعلي السفينة كلها‏...


‏والعجيب أن يونان كان قد نام في جوف السفينة نوما عميقا‏. ‏لا أيقظه
الموج‏, ‏ولا صوت الأمتعة وهي تلقي في الماء‏, ‏ولا صوت ضميره‏!!‏
نام يونان‏, ‏لم يهتم بمشيئة الله وأمره‏, ‏ولم يهتم بنينوي وهلاكها أو
خلاصها‏, ‏ولم يهتم بأهل السفينة وما تجره عليهم خطيئته‏... ‏لكنه تمركز
حول ذاته‏, ‏وشعر أنه حافظ علي كرامته فنام نوما ثقيلا‏...‏
هذا النوم الثقيل كان يحتاج إلي إجراء حاسم من الله‏: ‏به ينقذ ركاب
السفينة جسديا وروحيا‏, ‏وينقذ مشيئته من جهة نينوي وخلاصها‏, ‏وينقذ نفس
هذا النبي الهارب‏, ‏ويعلمه الطاعة والحكمة‏. ‏مستبقيا أياه في خدمته بطول
أناة عجيبة‏, ‏علي الرغم من كل أخطائه ومخالفته‏...‏


ومن هم جنودك يارب الذين ستستخدمهم في عمليات الإنقاذ الكبري هذه؟ يجيب الرب عمليا‏:‏
عندي الموج‏, ‏والرياح‏, ‏والبحر‏, ‏والحوت‏, ‏والشمس‏, ‏والدودة‏,
‏واليقظة‏... ‏إن كانت خليقتي العاقلة لم تطعني‏, ‏فسابكتها بالجمادات
والحيوانات‏.‏


وهكذا أمر الله الرياح‏, ‏فهاج البحر‏, ‏وهاجت أمواجه‏, ‏وصدمت السفينة حتي كادت تنقلب‏.
‏وازداد هيجان البحر‏, ‏لأن أمر الرب كان لابد أن ينفذ وبكل سرعة‏, ‏وبكل دقة‏.‏
وتصرف ركاب السفينة بحكمة وحرص شديدين‏... ‏وبذلوا كل جهدهم الفني‏,
‏وصلوا كل واحد إلي إلهه وألقوا قرعا ليعرفوا بسبب من كانت تلك البلية‏,
‏فأصابت القرعة يونان‏.‏
ا
الوحيد الذي لم يذكر الكتاب أنه صلي كباقي البحارة‏, ‏كان يونان‏.


‏وحتي بعد أن نبهه أو وبخه رئيس النوتية‏, ‏لم يلجأ إلي الصلاة‏. ‏كأن عناده أكبر من الخطر المحيط به‏...‏


حاول البحارة إنقاذ يونان بكافة الطرق فلم يستطعوا‏.


‏واعترف يونان أنه خائف من الله الذي صنع البحر والبر‏!! ‏إن كنت خائفا منه حقا‏, ‏نفذ مشيئته‏. ‏ما معني أن تخافه وتبقي مخالفا؟
ولكن كبرياء يونان كانت ما تزال تسيطر عليه‏. ‏إن الإنسان إذا تعلق بذاته وكرامته‏, ‏يمكن أن يضحي في سبيل ذلك بكل شئ‏...


**‏كان يونان يدرك الحق‏, ‏ومع ذلك تمسك بالمخالفة‏, ‏من أجل الكرامة التي
دفعته إليها الكبرياء‏, ‏فتحولت إلي عناد‏... ‏قالوا له‏: ‏ماذا نصنع بك
ليسكن البحر عنا؟‏. ‏فأجابهم‏: ‏خذوني واطرحوني في البحر وهنا أقف
متعجبا‏!!‏


علي الرغم من كل هذه الإنذارات والضربات الإلهية‏, ‏لم يرجع يونان‏. ‏لم يقل أخطأت يارب في هروبي‏, ‏سأطيع وأذهب إلي نينوي‏...
‏فضل أن يلقي في البحر‏, ‏ولا يقول أخطأت‏..!‏
لم يستعطف الله‏.
‏لم يعتذر عن هروبه‏. ‏لم يعد بالذهاب‏.
‏لم يسكب نفسه في الصلاة أمام الله‏.


‏إنما يبدو أنه فضل أن يموت بكرامته دون أن تسقط كلمته‏!! ‏وهكذا القوة في البحر‏...‏


أما مشيئة الله فكانت لابد أن تنقذ‏.
‏هل تظن يا يونان أنك ستعاند الله وتنجح؟‏! ‏هيهات‏, ‏لابد أن تذهب مهما هربت‏, ‏ومهما غضبت‏.
‏أن الله سينفذ مشيئته سواء أطعت أم عصيت‏, ‏ذهبت أم هربت‏...‏


ألقي يونان في البحر‏, ‏وأعد الرب حوتا عظيما فابتلع يونان‏.‏
يا يونان‏, ‏صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس‏. ‏إن شئت فبقدميك تصل إلي نينوي‏.
‏وإن لم تنشأ فستصل بالبحر والموج والحوت‏. ‏بالأمر‏, ‏إن لم يكن بالقلب‏.‏


و فى جوف الحوت وجد يونان خلوة روحية هادئة مع الله ففكر فى حاله :


‏إنه في وضع لا هو حياة‏, ‏ولا هو موت‏. ‏وعليه أن يتفاهم مع الله‏, ‏فبدأ
يصلي‏. ‏إنه لا يريد أن يعترف بخطيئته ويعتذر عنها‏, ‏وفي نفس الوقت لا
يريد أن يبقي في هذا الوضع‏. ‏فاتخذ موقف العتاب‏, ‏وقال‏: ‏دعوت من ضيقي
الرب‏, ‏فاستجابني‏... ‏لأنك طرحتني في العمق‏... ‏طردت من أمام عينيك‏.‏


من الواضح أن الله لم يضع يونان في الضيق‏, ‏ولم يطرحه في العمق‏, ‏ولم يطرده ولكن خطيئة يونان هي السبب‏.‏


هو الذي أوقع نفسه في الضيقة‏, ‏ثم شكا منها‏, ‏ونسب تعبه إلي الله‏...
‏ولكن النقطة البيضاء، هي أنه رجع إلي إيمانه في بطن الحوت‏. ‏فآمن أن
صلاته ستُستَجاب‏


, ‏وقال للرب‏: ‏أعود أنظر هيكل قدسك‏. ط
‏آمن أنه حتي لو كان في جوف الحوت‏, ‏فلابد سيخرج منه ويري هيكل الرب‏.‏


أتت هذه القضية الكبري بمفعولها‏. ‏ونجح الحوت في مهمته‏. ‏والظاهر أن
يونان نذر نذرا بأنه إن خرج من جوف الحوت‏, ‏سيذهب نينوي لأنه قال للرب
وهو في جوف الحوت أما أنا فبصوت الحمد أذبح لك‏, ‏وأوفي بما نظرته‏ 2:9.
‏أي نذر تراه غير هذا؟‏! ‏ثم إنه لما قذفه الحوت إلي البر‏, ‏وصدر إليه
زمر الرب ثانية‏, ‏نفذ نذره‏, ‏وذهب إلي نينوي‏...‏


ولكن الظاهر أنه ذهب بقدميه مضطرا‏, ‏وليس بقلبه راضيا‏.
‏ذهب من أجل الطاعة‏, ‏وليس عن اقتناع‏.‏


بلغ الرسالة إلي الناس‏. ‏ونجحت
الرسالة روحيا‏... ‏وتاب أهل نينوي وتذللوا أمام الرب‏, ‏وصاموا‏,
‏وصلوا‏. ‏وقبل الرب توبتهم‏, ‏ولم يهلك المدينة‏. ‏ورأي النبي أن كلمته
قد سقطت‏, ‏ولم تهلك المدينة فاغتاظ‏.‏


وكان غيظ يونان دليلا علي الذاتية التي لم يتخلص منها‏.‏


ما كان يجوز إطلاقا إن يغتاظ النبي
لخلاص أكثر من‏ 120000‏ نسمة‏, ‏قد رجعوا إلي الله بالتوبة وقلب منسحق‏,
‏لأن الكتاب يقول‏: ‏يكون هناك فرحا في السماء بخاطئ واحد يتوب‏. ‏لا شك
إذن أنه قد كان هناك فرحا عظيما جدا في السماء بخلاص أهل نينوي‏. ‏ولكن
يونان لم يشارك في هذا الفرح من أجل ذاتيته‏. ‏كما أن الابن الأكبر لم
يشارك في الفرح برجوع أخيه الصغير وفي الحفل الذي أقيم له لأجل ذاتيته
أيضا لو‏ 15.‏


في كل هذا لم تكن مشيئة يونان موافقة لمشيئة الله‏.‏
ولم يكتف يونان بهذا‏, ‏بل عاتب الله‏, ‏وبرر ذاته‏, ‏وظن أن الحق في
جانبه‏. ‏فصلي إلي الله وقال‏: ‏آه يارب‏, ‏أليس هذا كلامي إذا كنت بعد في
أرضي‏. ‏لذلك بادرت بالهرب إلي ترشيش‏,


‏لإني علمت أنك إله رؤوف ورحيم‏ 4:2.‏
كيف صلي‏, ‏وهو في تلك الحالة القلبية الخاطئة المغتاظة؟
وكيف تكلم كما لو كان مجنيا عليه وقال‏: ‏آه يارب؟ وكيف ظن الحق في جانبه
قائلا‏: ‏أليس هذا كلامي وكيف برر‏ ‏هروبه قائلا‏: ‏لذلك بادرت
بالهرب‏.... ‏لم يقل ذلك في شعور بالندم أو الانسحاق‏, ‏بل شعور من له
حق‏, ‏وقد رضي بالتعب صابرا‏!‏


عجيب هو الإنسان حينما يجامل نفسه علي حساب الحق‏! ‏ويرفض الاعتراف بالخطأ مهما كانت أخطاؤه واضحة‏!!‏


علي أن الله استخدم في علاجه أربعة أمثلة من مخلوقاته غير العاقلة التي كلفت بمهام صعبة‏, ‏وأدتها علي أكمل وجه‏, ‏دون نقاش‏:
1-‏الأمواج‏.‏
التي لطمت السفينة حتي كادت تغرق‏,


2-‏الحوت
الذي بلع يونان‏,


3-‏الشمس
التي ضربت رأسه فذبل‏


4-‏الدودة
التي أكلت اليقطينة‏...‏



أما يونان فجلس شرقي المدينة ليري ماذا يحدث فيها‏.
‏كما لو كان ينتظر أن يعود الله فيهلك الشعب كله إرضاء لكرامة يونان؟‏!!‏
وأعطاه الله درسا من كل تلك الكائنات غير العاقلة التي كانت أكثر تنفيذا
لمشيئته من هذا النبي العظيم‏, ‏الذي لم يتركه الرب بل هداه إلي طريقه‏,
‏بركة صلواته فلتكن مع جميعنا‏.‏


إن قصة يونان النبي وتوبة أهل نينوي‏, ‏إنما تقدم لنا تأملات كثيرة‏...‏


لقد دخل شعب نينوي في التاريخ‏, ‏ولم تكن لهم مظاهر عظمة تدعو إلي ذلك علي الإطلاق‏...‏
كانوا شعبا أمميا لا يعرف الله‏. ‏وكانوا في حالة من الجهل لا يعرفون يمينهم من شمالهم يون‏ 4:11.‏
وكانوا أيضا خطاة تلزمهم التوبة‏...‏
ولكن الذي سجل اسمهم‏, ‏وخلد قصتهم في الكتاب المقدس‏, ‏هو إنهم تابوا‏...‏


وقال عنهم السيد المسيح إنهم سيقومون في يوم الدين ويدينون هذا الجيل‏, ‏لأنهم تابوا بمناداة يونان متي‏ 12:41...


‏ومما أعطي لتوبة أهل نينوي أهمة في التاريخ‏, ‏إنها كانت توبة جادة وسريعة وقوية‏.
‏كما انها شملت الشعب كله من الملك إلي عامة الناس‏. ‏واستطاعت هذه التوبة أن تكسب رضا الله‏, ‏بل ودفاعه عن هؤلاء التائبين‏...‏
كثيرون سجل التاريخ أسماءهم بسبب أعمال عظيمة قاموا بها‏, ‏أو بسبب نبوغ
أو ذكاء خاص‏, ‏أو ارتفاع في حياة الروح‏, ‏أو قدرة علي إتيان المعجزات‏,
‏أو ما منحهم الله إياه من مواهب‏...‏
أما نينوي فنالت شهرتها بالتوبة‏...‏


وكلما نذكر نينوي‏, ‏نذكر هذه التوبة‏, ‏لكي ما نقتدي بها في حياتنا‏...‏
هناك نوعيات من التوبة لا يستطيع التاريخ أن يتجاهلها‏, ‏بخاصة إذا كانت
تلك التوبة نقطة تحول في الحياة‏, ‏ولا رجعة فيها‏. ‏وما بعدها يختلف
تماما عن حياة الخطية الأولي​*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 فبراير 2011)

*درس من يونان*

*درس من يونان*





هذا المسكين صرخ والرب استمعه ومن كل ضيقاته خلَّصه ( مز 34: 6 )
قال الرب ليونان "قُم اذهب إلى نينوى" (يونان1: 2) فلم يَقُم ولم يذهب. ثم قال له على لسان النوتية لكي يحرك ضميره: "قُم اصرخ إلى إلهك" (يونان1: 6) ولكنه لم يصرخ. لقد أقرّ أمامهم بخطيته، ولكنه لم يتركها. لو أراد أن يتركها في الحال لقال لهم: إن أردتم أن تنجوا من الخطر فاجعلوا السفينة تتجه إلى نينوى لأن هذه هي إرادة الله، ولكنه أخفى ذلك عنهم وقال لهم اطرحوني في البحر. فكأنه أراد أن يكون عاصياً إلى الموت عوضاً عن أن يكون أميناً إلى الموت. أراد أن يموت ويتخلص من تنفيذ أمر الرب. ولكن الله يقول: "رأيي يقوم وأفعل كل مسرتي" ( إش 46: 10 ). فطُرح يونان في البحر، ولكنه لم يَمُت كما أراد، بل ابتلعه الحوت تنفيذاً لأمر الرب. ويا للعجب: أمر الرب الحوت فأطاع، وأمر الريح فأطاعت، وكل شيء يطيع أمر الرب ما عدا نبي الرب!

ولكن في النهاية وجد أن الرب قد ضيَّق عليه، بحيث لم يجد مفر "فصلى يونان إلى الرب إلهه من جوف الحوت وقال دعوت من ضيقي الرب فاستجابني" (يونان2: 1،2). وهذا ما يريد الله أن يوصلنا إليه دائماً كما يقول داود: "لأن يدك ثقلت عليَّ نهاراً وليلاً" ( مز 32: 4 ). إذاً لا فائدة من العناد "قلت أعترف للرب بذنبي وأنت رفعت آثام خطيتي، لهذا يصلي لك كل تقي في وقت يجدك فيه" ( مز 32: 5 ،6). وهكذا صلى يونان من جوف الحوت وحينئذ قذف الحوت يونان، إطاعة لأمر الرب.

كانت الرسالة الأولى التي كلف الله بها يونان: "قم اذهب إلى نينوى المدينة العظيمة ونادِ عليها لأنه قد صعد شرهم أمامي" (يونان1: 2). أما الرسالة الثانية فكانت "نادٍ لها المُناداة التي أنا مُكلمك بها" (يونان3: 2). فبعد خروجه من بطن الحوت نادى برسالة النعمة لأنه هو نفسه قد تمتع بالنعمة وخلص من الضيق عندما أمر الرب الحوت فقذف يونان إلى البر. حقاً لقد طلب يونان إلى الرب فاستجاب له.​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2011)

*في العُمق*

*في العُمق*






لأنك طرحتني في العُمق في قلب البحار، فأحاط بي نهرٌ. جازت فوقي تياراتك ولُججك ( يون 2: 3 )
عميقة حقًا كانت تلك المياه التي أُرسل إليها يونان يوم اكتنفته مياهٌ إلى النفس، وأحاط به الغمر، والتف عُشب البحر برأسه، ولكن أعمق منها بما لا يُقاس مياه الموت تلك التي نزل إليها ابن الله الطائع، من أجل عصياننا، يوم كان «غمرٌ ينادي غمرًا عند صوت ميازيبك»، يوم كانت مياه الموت ليس فقط من تحت سيدنا ومن حوله، بل إن كل تيارات ولُجج غضب الله طَمَت عليه ( مز 42: 7 ).

عجيبة حقًا، وفوق متناول الاستقصاء، أعماق مشورات حكمة الله ومحبته ونعمته ومجده. مَنْ ذا في مقدوره أن يصل إلى أغوارها؟

لقد اقتضت تلك المشورات آلام الصليب لإنجازها؛ آلام ذاك الذي هو يوشك أن يسلِّم الروح فوق الصليب، إذ نكَّس رأسه المتوَّج بالشوك وصاح: «قد أُكمل».

عظيمة فعلاً كانت شدة نفس يونان يوم كان ـ في قبره الحي ـ محرومًا من كل عون بشري، ”صارخًا من جوف الهاوية“، يوم ”أعيت فيه نفسه“. ولكن ما تلك الآلام ـ وقد استحقها ـ قياسًا إلى آلام خشبة اللعنة؟ يوم صرخ أول المتروكين ـ متروكًا من أجلنا ـ «إلهي، إلهي، لماذا تركتني، بعيدًا عن خلاصي، عن كلام زفيري؟»، يوم كان متروكًا، لا من تلاميذه فحسبْ، أولئك الذين سمَّاهم «أحباء»، بل متروكًا ـ آخر المطاف ـ من الله، وقد «اكتنفته جماعة من الأشرار»، حيث انطلقت كل قوة الشيطان ومكره وعدائه، مُضافة إليها عداوة الإنسان.

فكل السهام التي ذخَرت بها جُعبة الشيطان، وكل عتاد ترسانة العدو اللئيم، تدفقت جميعها على الإنسان الإلهي الكريم اللطيف الصبور حين كان الوسيط بين الله والناس ـ كمَنْ هو حَمَل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم ـ مجعولاً خطية لجميع الذين يؤمنون به، حاملاً خطاياهم يوم وقعت عليه تعييرات مُعيري الله.

إنه موقف أليم يجد الإنسان نفسه فيه وهو يلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة مهجورًا من أحبائه وأقربائه وخَدَمه. وهكذا، فما من صوت تعزية، ولا من صلاة تُسمع، ولا من أُذن تصغي في عطف ورثاء، ولا من يد حانية تقدم إليه آخر جُرعة مقبولة، أو تمسح العرق البارد الذي يتصبب من جبين الصديق المحتضر!! مَنْ منا يرتضي أن يموت هكذا؟​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 فبراير 2011)

*آيــــــــة يونــــــــــان*

*آيـــــــــــــــة يونان
*




كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال، هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان في قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال ( مت 12: 40 )
يوم طلب الكتبة والفريسيون، في رياء، آية من الرب ليثبت أنه المسيا، أجابهم إجابة قاطعة «جيل شرير وفاسق، يطلب آيه ولا تُعطى له آية إلا آية يونان النبي. لأنه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليالٍ، هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان في قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليالٍ. رجال نينوى سيقومون في الدين مع هذا الجيل ويدينونه لأنهم تابوا بمُناداة يونان. وهوذا أعظم من يونان ههنا» ( مت 39: 12 -41).

ومن أقوال الرب الخطيرة هذه، نستخلص أمرين: فهو يُصادق على قصة يونان، ويكشف لنا حقيقة عجيبة مدونة في السجّل الإلهي، كان يمكن أن تظل مغمورة. ذلك أن تاريخ يونان هو اختبار فريد، فهكذا أشار ابن الله عنه. وإلى جانب هذا، فإن دفن النبي في الحوت وخَلاصه في ما بعد، كان آية مقصودة لأهل نينوى، ورمزًا إلى موت وقيامة الرب يسوع المسيح. صحيح أن يونان لاقى آلامه في طريق العصيان، أما فيما يتعلق بالمسيح، فإننا نتأمل بإعجاب في ذلك الشخص الأمين أبدًا، الذي تألم ليتمم كل مشيئة أبيه. على أن هذا إنما برهن على صدق الحق القائل بأن الله يجعل غضب الإنسان يحمده، وأنه يمنع ما لا يحمده. فقد كان يونان بالنسبة لأهل نينوى إنسانًا قد اجتاز الموت والقيامة. وفي هذا هو يصوِّر سر الإنجيل المجيد. فإن ذلك المُعلَن الآن كغرض الإيمان، هو الذي أُسلِم من أجل خطايانا وأُقيم لأجل تبريرنا. 
فقد دخل في الموت، ولكن لم يُمسك منه. وقد استطاع أن يقول «اكتنفتني مياه إلى النفس» أكثر مما اختبره يونان، لكن الله أقامه من الأموات شهادة على رضائه بعمل ابنه.
 وهذه هي الآية الوحيدة المُعلنة للناس. فكل الذين يؤمنون بالمخلِّص المُقام قد نجوا إلى الأبد من الغضب والدينونة التي كانت هي مصيرهم الحتمي.* 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2011)

*النبي الهارب !!*

النبي الهارب !!




وصار قول الرب إلى يونان ... قُم اذهب إلى نينوى المدينة العظيمة ونادِ عليها... فقام يونان ليهرب إلى ترشيش من وجه الرب ( يون 1: 1 -3)
كانت* الكبرياء والتعصب الديني* هما سر عناد يونان وعصيانه. كان يعلم أن الله طويل الأناة وأنه يُسّر بالرحمة، ومن ثمَّ خشيَ على سُمعته كنبي؛ فكانت أفكاره بعيدة عن أفكار الرب بحيث أنه لم يستطع أن يحتمل إعلان النعمة للأمم. كان يعلم أن يهوه قديماً على استعداد أن يستبقي مُدن السهل لو وجد فيها عشرة أبرار. فإذا كان يهوه قد تصرف هكذا يومئذ، فهو إذاً لن يصب غضبه على نينوى إذا ما خضع أهلها للكلمة وسقطوا أمامه تائبين.

ويا لها صورة لخداع القلب البشري نجدها في هذا جميعه، حتى في واحد من قديسي الله؟
 وكم من مرة شعرنا بحقارة أنفسنا لأننا سمحنا لمثل هذه الميول الشريرة أن تأخذ طريقها! 
وكم هو أيسر عندي أن أُصرّ على إدانة أخي إذا كان ـ مثلاً ـ قد ألحق بي نوعاً من الإيذاء، منه لو كان قد أخطأ ضد غيري أو ضد الله وحده. ذلك أني أحرص على الاستمساك بسمعتي بأية تكلفة، وأن أبرئ نفسي من كل مدعاة للملامة!
 أوَ ما وجدنا كثيراً من الجماعات من شعب الله يلفهم الحزن والتشويش لأن واحداً عنيداً أنانياً يريد أن يسلك في طريقه الخاص ويبرر مسلكه؟ وليتعذب غيري وأفلح أنا في سبيلي. وفعل هذه الكبرياء التاعسة في القلب هو الشيء الذي يصوره سفر يونان لإنذارنا.

وعوض أن يمضي يونان إلى هؤلاء الأمم، مُخاطراً بسُمعته "قام يونان ليهرب إلى ترشيش من وجه الرب" (ع3). إن الخروج عن طريق الطاعة معناه الابتعاد عن وجه الرب. ففي اللحظة التي فيها صمم أن يتصرف بالعصيان، كان قد أضاع، من جهة الشركة، الإحساس في نفسه بحضور الرب.

وفي هروبه كم من الدركات نزل!
 فقد نزل إلى يافا، ونزل في السفينة، ثم نزل إلى جوف السفينة. وفي الأصحاح الثاني يعترف بأنه نزل "*إلى أسافل الجبال*" .. عميقاً عميقاً، بحث لم يَعُد هناك عمق أبعد ينزل إليه إلا أن يغوص في جُب الهلاك.
 لكن ذلك لم يحدث، فمهما تكن سقطاته فلم يَزل ابناً لله،
 وكان الرب عتيداً أن يرده بطريقة عجيبة.* 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2011)

*من تأملات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث _ - البحارة أُمَميّون كانوا أفضل من نبي*

*تأملات في سفر يونان النبي - البابا شنودة الثالث*





*- البحارة أُمَميّون كانوا أفضل من نبي*


    ما أعجب أهل هذه السفينة التي ركبها يونان.. حقا كانوا أممين، ومع ذلك كانت لهم فضائل عجيبة فاقوا بها النبي العظيم. وفيهم تحقق قول الرب " ولي خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة، ينبغي أن أتى بتلك أيضا فتسمع صوتي. وتكون رعية واحدة وراع واحد" (10 : 16).

    يذكرني أهل هذه السفينة بكرنيليوس قائد المائة، الذي كان في مظهره رجلا تقيا خائفا الله هو وجميع بيته. وكان أيضا رحوما كثير الصدقة وكان " يصلى إلى الله في كل حين ". وأستحق أن يظهر له ملاك في رؤيا ويقول له " صلواتك وصدقاتك صعدت تذكارا أمام الله ". وأستحق أيضا أن يحل عليه الروح القدس هو وكل الذين معه أثناء كلام بطرس معه" " أع 10 "…

    هناك كثيرون غير معروفين للناس في عالم القداسة، ولكنهم معروفون عند الله بأسمائهم. ومن هؤلاء كان أهل تلك السفينة… كانت فيهم كل الصفات الجميلة، وأذ كان ينقصهم الأيمان عن جهل رأى الله أن يمنحهم الأيمان .

    لعله تدبير إلهي أن ينزل يونان في هذه السفينة بالذات، من أجله ومن أجل هذه السفينة.. لم يشأ الله أن يمضى إلى كوره بعيدة"…. العجيب أن الله أعد له المكان الذي يهرب أليه من وجه الرب، المكان الذي يناسبه، والذي يسمع فيه كلمة منفعة، والذي يقف فيه أمام وجه الرب مرة أخرى، لكيما يرجعه أليه.. أعد له الله البيئة المقدسة التي تبكته على هروبه. ووجد نفسه وسط أناس أفضل منه في كل شيْ، ما عدا وظيفة النبوة..!


*فضائل أهل السفينة*

* أول صفة جميلة في بحارة هذه السفينة أنهم كانوا رجال صلاة.

لما صدمتهم الرياح الشديدة وكادت تكسر السفينة، يقول الكتاب " فخاف الملاحون، وصرخوا كل واحد إلى إلهه. وطرحوا الأمتعة التي في السفينة إلى البحر ليخففوا عنهم" (1 :5). نلاحظ هنا أنهم لجأوا إلى الله قبل تنفيذهم ما تتطلبه الحكمة البشرية لإنقاذ الموقف. صلوا أولا ثم ألقوا الأمتعة ليخففوا عن السفينة.. هم آذن يضعون الصلاة في مرتبة أعلى من مهارتهم البحرية، ويعتمدون عليها بالأكثر..

وعندما أيقظوا يونان، لم يقولوا له "قم ساعدنا في التخفيف عن السفينة". وأنما قالوا له " قم اصرخ إلى ألهك ".

كان كل بحارة السفينة وركابها يصلون. والوحيد الذي كان لم يصلى في ذلك الوقت هو نبي الله يونان
!!

وحتى بعد أن أيقظوه، لم يقل الكتاب انه قام وصلى!

انه موقف مخجل حقا..! كان يونان " قد نزل إلى جوف السفينة وأضطجع، ونام نوما ثقيلا "… عجيب أن يكون النبي العظيم نائما في الوقت الذي كان فيه الأمميون يصلون
! شيْ مخجل.. ومما يزيد الخجل فيه أن يأتي إليه أنسان أممي ليبكته قائلا "مالك نائما ".. ما هذا الكسل والتراخي واللامبالاة؟! ألا تقوم وتصلي كباقي الناس؟ " قم اصرخ إلى إلهك، عسى أن يفتكر الإله فينا فلا نهلك"…

هل أنت حقا يا يونان تهتم بكرامتك الشخصية؟ أين هي هذه الكرامة، بينما أنت الوحيد النائم الأمميون حولك يصلون، ويوبخونك على نومك؟!

عجيب حقا هو الرب إذ يبكت أحد أنبيائه برجل أممي : لو أن الله أرسل له ملاكا ليبكته أو حتى نبيا مثله لبدا الآمر معقولا، فأن لم يبكته ملاك أو نبي، فليكن تبكيته على يد مؤمن عادى. أما أن يبكته رجل أممي، وثنى، لا يعرف الله فهذا هو منتهى الإذلال. انه أشعار له بضآلته وعمق خطيته…

على آيه الحالات فأن الله إذ يعرف أن التبكيت نافع حتى للأنبياء، لم يحرم نبيه من نعمة التبكيت، وشاء آن تكون من أممي لتكون أعمق أثرا.

ولكن هذه هي طريقة الله في التبكيت:

عندما أراد الله أن يبكت شعبه، أرسل إليهم الأمم فسبقوهم إلى الأيمان وبكتوهم. وقال لهم الرب " يأتون من المشارق والمغارب ويتكئون في حضن إبراهيم. أما بنو الملكوت فيطرحون في الظلمة الخارجية " متى8 :11 " . بكتهم بالمرأة الكنعانية التى هي من شعب ملعون، وبالسامري الصالح الذي هو من جنس منحرف في الأيمان والعقيدة والتقاليد. ومع ذلك صار هذا السامري أفضل من الكاهن ومن اللاوي خدام الله...  
بكت الفريسي اكثر الناس افتخارا بالعشار المحتقر في خطاياه، وبالمرأة الزانية التي بللت قدمي الرب بدموعها، وكانت أكثر فضيلة وحيا من الفريسي..

وبنفس الطريقة بكت الرب يونان النبي العظيم، بأهل السفينة الأمميين الذين وبخوه لكي يقوم ويصلى مثلهم…

عجيب أن يونان كان في ذلك الوقت نائما نوما ثقيلا... من عمق نومه، لم تستطع أن توقظه الرياح الشديدة، والنوء العظيم، واهتزاز السفينة التي كادت تنكسر!!

كيف خالف الله، وكسر وصيته وهرب منه، و استطاع أن ينام نوما ثقيلا؟! لابد أن ضميره كان قد نام أيضا، نوما ثقيلا، مثله…

هناك من يعصى الله ويخاف ويضطرب أو يقلق ويأرق وتظل خطيئته تطارده وتتبعه… أما يونان فهرب من الله ولم يبال. وبكل أعصاب مستريحة وفكر هاديْ أمكنه أن ينام نوما ثقيلا
! يخيل إلى أن وراء هذا النوم سببا. لا شك أن يونان على الرغم مما فعله كان يبرر ذاته من الداخل، ويبري ذاته. وهكذا لم يشعر بالآثم ولم يقلق، فنام..

صفة جميلة ثانية نجدها في أهل السفينة انهم يبحثون عن الله.

لم يقولوا ليونان في تعصب لديانتهم " قم أصرخ إلى إلهك، عسى أن يفتكر الإله فينا فلا نهلك "… وهذا يدل على

أنهم كانوا يبحثون عن الله، ولا يعرفون أين يوجد.. كانوا مضطرين في وسط عقائد كثيرة، لا يعرفون أين الإله

الحقيقي ولكنهم يحبون ويؤمنون به دون آن يدركوه.. لذلك كشف الله لهم ذاته في قصة يونان….

*صفة جميلة ثالثة وهى أنهم كانوا رجال بساطة وأيمان. لم يكتفوا بالصلاة، وانما أيضا ألقوا قرعا. كانوا يؤمنون أن الله سيكشف لهم الحقيقة بتلك الطريقة، وقد كان.. ألقوا القرعة ليعرفوا " بسبب من حدثت تلك البلية "…

إذ أنهم في تقواهم كانوا يشمئزون من بشاعة الخطية ويشعرون أنها سبب البلايا التى تحيق بالإنسان. هم كبحارة مهرة لم

يقولوا أن هذا النوء العظيم حدث بسبب البحر وطبيعة المياه وتقلبات الرياح، وإنما أيقنوا أن ذلك بسبب خطية أرتكبها أحدهم، ويطالب بها العدل الإلهي. فبحثوا " بسبب من تلك البلية".

ووقعت القرعة على يونان... حقا أن الله صالح وحنون.. حتى لو صلى إليه أناس امميون، بضمير مستقيم، طالبين إرشاده، فأنه يسمع لهم ويستجيب.. ووقوع القرعة على يونان، كشف صفة أخرى جميلة في نوتيه تلك سفينة الأتقياء....

*كانوا أيضا أشخاصا عادلين لا يحكمون على أحد بسرعة. بل إتصفوا بطول الاناة، وبالفحص وإرضاء الضمير.

كان يمكنهم بعد وقوع القرعة على يونان، أن يتخلصوا منه في الحال، وبخاصة انه كان يبدو غريبا.. كان نائما والكل يصلون

وكان غريبا لا يعرفون له أصلا. وقد كشفته القرعة اذ وقعت عليه بعد صلوات صرخوا بها جميعهم إلى الله.

الا أنهم أرادوا أن يريحوا ضميرهم، فحققوا معه. قالوا له : أخبرنا من أنت؟ وما هو عملك؟ ومن أين أتيت؟ وما هي أرضك؟ ومن أي شعب أنت؟ وبسبب من هذه المصيبة التي حلت علينا؟.. أسئلة كثيرة..

حقا أنه من فضائل هؤلاء الناس طول الأناة العجيبة..

أنني متعجب من عدلهم ومن حساسية ضميرهم. السفينة موشكة على الغرق، والبحر هائج، وبين لحظة وأخرى يمكن أن يهلكوا...

ومع ذلك يصرون على التحقيق مع يونان، لكي يريحوا ضميرهم ولا يظلموا الرجل... وهم يفعلون ذلك على الرغم من كل الآدلة التي تحت أيديهم. ولكنهم مؤمنون أنه لا يليق بهم أن يحكموا على انسان دون أن يعطوه فرصةلكي يتكلم عن نفسه..

أما يونان فأعترف لهم وقال " أنا عبراني، وأنا خائف من الرب اله السماء الذي صنع البحر والبر، وبمجرد سماعهم ذلك الكلام خافوا خوفا عظيما...

أنهم قوم بسطاء لا يكذبون غيرهم.

هل ألهك يا يونان هو اله البحر والبر؟.. نحن الآن في البحر، إذن فنحن في يد ألهك أنت. ونحن نريد الوصول إلي البر،ألهك هو اله البر أيضا، كما هو اله البحر، أذن فنحن في يديه. لذلك خافوا ووبخوه قائلين " لماذا فعلت هذا؟!". وللمرة الثانية يتبكت النبي العظيم من الأمميين. حسنا أوجده الله في هذه السفينة التي يوبخه ركابها، دون أن يستحوا منه كنبي..

*وكما كان ركاب السفينة عادلين، كانوا أيضا في منتهى الرحمة والشفقة :

فبعد ثبات التهمة على يونان، واعترافه أمامهم بذنبه وبأنه هارب من الرب، وتأكدهم أن كل المصيبة التي حلت عليهم كانت بسببه لم يشاءوا أن يتخلصوا منه على الرغم من أن " البحر كان يزداد اضطرابا". بل فكروا في حل لإنقاذ هذا الإنسان الذي تسبب في أتعابهم

كانوا يوقنون أنه مذنب ويستحق الموت. ومع ذلك لم يكن سهلا على هؤلاء القوم الرحماء، أن يميتوا أنسانا حتى لو كان هو السبب في ضياع متاعهم وأملاكهم وتهديد حياتهم بالخطر.

لم يكن سهلا عليهم أن يضحوا به بسهولة أو بسرعة. فقالوا له "ماذا نصنع بك ليسكن البحر عنا؟"… أبحث معنا عن حل، لآن اضطراب البحر كان يزداد بطريقة مقلقة.... فقال لهم يونان " خذوني واطرحوني في البحر، فيسكن البحر عنكم لآني عالم أنه بسببي هذا النوء العظيم عليكم "… القوني في البحر فليس هناك حل للمشكلة غير هذا.. ولكن مع كل هذا. لم يكن ضميرهم مستريحا لالقائه.

إني متعجب من شدة رحمة هؤلاء الناس الأبرار. لقد عرفوا سبب مشكلتهم، وعرفوا علاجه، ولكن ضميرهم لم يساعدهم على التنفيذ. كيف نقتل الرجل، حتى لو كان دمه حلالا لنا؟! وحتى لو كان خاطئا يستحق الموت.. وهكذا جذفوا بكل قوتهم ليرجعوا السفينة إلى البر فلم يستطيعوا لآن البحر كان يزداد اضطرابا عليهم..

لقد بذلوا كل جهدهم لإنقاذ الرجل الخاطىْ من الموت، ولكن دون جدوى، كانت مشيئة الرب أن يلقى يونان في البحر.. وهكذا أسقط في أيديهم. ولكن لكي يريحوا ضمائرهم، صرخوا إلى الرب وقالوا " أه يا رب فعلت كما شئت ". وإذ تحققوا أن هذه هي مشيئة الله، وأنهم لا يستطيعوا أن يقفوا ضد مشيئة، "أخذوا يونان وطرحوه في البحر، فوقف البحر عن هيجانه"…

*من كل ما سبق يتضح أن هؤلاء البحارة كان لهم ضمير حساس نقى، وأنهم أرادوا بكل حرص أن يقفوا أمام ضميرهم بلا لوم.

لم يكن سهلا عليهم أن يرتكبوا خطية، مهما كانت العوامل الخارجية ضاغطة، ومهما كانت هناك أسباب تبرر الموقف. وقد كان موقفهم من يونان نبيلا جدا، ورحيما جدا وموافقا لإرادة الله فيه.

*وكانت لهؤلاء الناس قلوب مستعدة لعمل الله فيها : كانوا يتلمسون إرادة الله لتنفيذها. ولما وقف هيجان البحر بإلقاء يونان فيه، تأكدوا من وجود الله في الآمر، فآمنوا بالرب وذبحوا له ذبيحة، ونذروا له نذورا.... وفي أيمانهم بالرب لم يؤمنوا فقط أنه هو الله، وأنما بتقديمهم للذبيحة أعلنوا أيضا إيمانهم بالدم والكفارة….

وهكذا كسب الله المعركة الأولى، وتمم خلاص أهل السفينة بعصيان يونان. بقيت في خطة الله للخلاص مسألتان هامتان أخريان: وهما خلاص أهل نينوى، وخلاص يونان.... * 
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

*يونان*

يونان





وصار قول الرب إلى يونان بن أمِتاي قائلاً: قُم اذهب إلى نينوى المدينة العظيمة ونادِ عليها ( يون 1: 1 )

مُجمل قصة يونان المدوّنة في سفره، تبدو هكذا: أن دعاه الله لتأدية الشهادة أمام نينوى العظيمة، ففشل في مُهمته وحاول الهروب من أمام الرب. وفي طريق هروبه نزل إلى سفينة وإذ أُلقيَ في البحر كان سببًا في خلاص النوتية من النوء العظيم، بينما غاص هو في أعماق البحر مجتازًا في ضيقة، يقذفه بعدها الحوت وإذا هو على البَر مرةً أخرى، كالمُقام من الأموات، عندئذٍ صار له قول الرب مرة ثانية: قُم اذهب إلى نينوى المدينة العظيمة، فذهب ونادى لها فتابت وخلصت بأهلها وبهائمها.

لقد دخل يونان السفينة وإذا بنوء عظيم يهب عليه وعلى النوتية. صحيح أنه كان هو المقصود بالذات لأنه رجل الله، لكنه في حالة العصيان، والله له معاملة خاصة مع عبيده المرتبطين به، ولكن هل أتى النوء العظيم ظلمًا على النوتية؟
 أَ لم يكونوا هم أيضًا «أبناء المعصية» مرتدين عن الله وعَبدة أوثان؟ فكلاهما ـ يونان والنوتية ـ يستحقان النوء العظيم! 

ولكن الله يتنازل بالنعمة فيخلِّص الاثنين بالإيمان.

فإن كنا نرى في نينوى المدينة العظيمة صورة للعالم في مجموعه، لكن النوتية الذين كانوا يمثلون شعوب وقبائل مختلفة بدليل أن كل واحد منهم كان يصرخ إلى إلهه، نرى فيهم صورة لمؤمني العهد الجديد الذين يدعوهم الرب
 «من كل قبيلة ولسان وشعب وأمة». لقد طرحوا الأمتعة في البحر لكي تخفف السفينة. فيجوز لنا أن نستخلص تعليمًا روحيًا نراه في قول الرسول: «لنطرح كل ثقل والخطية المُحيطة بنا بسهولة ولنحاضر بالصبر في الجهاد الموضوع أمامنا» ( عب 12: 1 ).

عندما نادى يونان لمدينة نينوى حسب قول الرب له، وتابت «فغمّ ذلك يونان غمًا شديدًا فاغتاظ ... وخرج يونان من المدينة وجلس شرقي المدينة» (ص4: 1، 5).

 ما أشبه الابن الأكبر خارج البيت بيونان خارج المدينة من حيث الروح الفريسية! فالأب المُحب في لوقا، يُشير إلى الله الخالق في يونان، إذ يتنازل فيخرج للاثنين لكي يخلصهما من غمهما.
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

*من الأعماق*

*
من الأعماق





فصلى يونان إلى الرب إلهه من جوف الحوت، وقال: دعوت من ضيقي الرب، فاستجابني ( يون 2: 1 ، 2)
نرى في صلاة يونان، هذه الأمور التي تستحق التأمل:

1ـ اعترافه: في صلاة يونان اعترافًا منه بأن الرب هو الإله الذي يعبده يونان، وهذا الاعتراف يعبِّر عن إيمانه ومعرفته الحقيقية بالرب ( يون 1: 9 ). ومن ثم كان الالتجاء إليه في ضيقه ومِحنته، ولأنه لم يكن يضارب الهواء، فقد أقرّ في نهاية صلاته أن الذي استجاب له هو مَن يعبده ويعرفه.

2 ـ أسلوبه: أن ليونان أسلوبه الخاص في هذه الظروف. فتارةً يدعو الرب، وتارةً يصرخ، وتارةً يذكر الرب. فالحالة التي نكون عليها هي التي تُملي وتفرض علينا الأسلوب الذي نتكلم به مع الرب، والروح القدس فينا يعبِّر من خلال صلواتنا بأسلوب يتوافق مع حالتنا الحقيقية ومع مشيئة الله أيضًا.

3 ـ ثقته: إن الألفاظ التي نطق بها يونان تعبِّر عن ثقته الشديدة بالرب، فيقول للرب: «سمعت صوتي» وبكل يقين يقول: «استجابني» رغم أنه في جوف الحوت، وذلك لأنه امتلك الإيمان الواثق الذي لا يتزعزع، والرب لن يخزي إيمانًا يعرف أن طريقه ينتهي في الله ذاته.

4 ـ حالته: كيف تخرج صلاة من إنسان في مثل حالة يونان، فهناك التيارات واللُجج، ولقد تأذى جسديًا، وإذ دخلت المياه إلى نفسه فنرى أنه تألم نفسيًا، وإذ التف عُشب البحر برأسه فقد تحيَّر ذهنيًا، وإذا أعيَت نفسه فيه، تحطم معنويًا، وإذ وصل لبالوعة اليأس، قال لنفسه قد طُردت من أمام عينيك، وفي كل هذا صلى يونان رغم حالته هذه.

5 ـ مادة صلاته: من أين استقى يونان مادة صلاته. إن الروح القدس هو المُعين في هذا الأمر. فهو الذي أخرج من خزانة عقل وقلب يونان ما اختزنه يومًا من المزامير حيث اقتبس مادة صلاته من ثمانية مزامير، وعرف كيف يطبقها على أحواله وظروفه لتكون المادة التي يُسرّ الله بأن يستمع إليها لأنها كلمته.

6 ـ النتيجة: إن نتيجة صلوات يونان نراها في ثلاث عبارات:

في الأولى قال: «بصوت الحمد أذبح لك» فقد قدَّم لله ذبيحة الحمد. 
وفي الثانية نراه يوفي نذوره، بمعنى أنه قرر الذهاب لنينوى. وفي الثالثة «للرب الخلاص».
 حيث أدرك أنه ليس في مقدور إنسانًا ما أن يخلص من الهاوية. فمن الأعماق خرجت أعظم الصلوات موجهة إلى عرش نعمة الله.
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

*بولس ويونان*

*بولس ويونان






لا تخف يا بولس. ينبغي لك أن تقف أمام قيصر. وهوذا قد وهبك الله جميع المسافرين معك ( أع 27: 24 )
لقد ذابت نفوس جميع الذين كانوا في السفينة، ما عدا بولس أسير ربنا يسـوع. كان يؤمن ليس في قدرة الله فقط بل بالله نفسه! كان بولس يمسك بدرع الإيمان. درع حُفِر عليه كلمات تقول: "لأني عالم بمن آمنت".

وعندما نقارن بين يونان وبولس نجد مسافة شاسعة بينهما. 

فيونان يهوي روحياً من سيئ إلى أسوأ، فيهرب إلى سفينة، وينزل إلى قاعها ليختبئ، وهناك يضطجع ويستغرق في نوم عميق. كان هو الوحيد على ظهر السفينة الذي له دراية بالإله الحقيقي، ومع ذلك، عندما ازداد الخطر نرى رئيس النوتية يوقظه ليقوم ويصرخ إلى إلهه! وقد نقتنع بخطئنا، وبمحض إرادتنا، بدلاً من أن نقترب إلى الله طالبين المعونة، تجدنا نبتعد عنه "خذوني واطرحوني في البحر فيسكن البحر عنكم لأنني عالم أنه بسببي هذا النوء عليكم" ( يون 1: 12 ).
 نعم، ما أبعد الفارق أدبياً بين نبي الله يونان والرسول المحبوب بولس. ففي حالة بولس يستخدم الله النوء والعاصفة ليُخرج هذا التبر الحقيقي، هذا الإيمان الثابت الذي كان في قلب خادمه وأسير إنجيله.

 أما في حالة يونان فقد استخدم الله العاصفة والنوء ليُخرج زغل عدم الإيمان القابع في داخل قلب نبيه، وليرُّد نفسه في النهاية. فيونان وهو في جوف الحوت يجد الطريق للتوبة والعودة للشركة مع الله.

عجبي من هذا الأسير المتألم والفرحان دائماً "وتُساقون أمام ولاة وملوك من أجلي شهادة لهم وللأمم" ( مت 10: 18 ). قال له ملاك الله "لا تخف يا بولس، ينبغي لك أن تقف أمام قيصر" ( أع 27: 24 ). فيُطيّب قلوب الرجال الذين معه ويقول "أنذركم أن تُسرّوا لأنه لا تكون خسارة نفس واحدة منكم إلا السفينة" ( أع 27: 22 ).

عجبي من هذا الأسير المحتقر والمُزدرى به. يعلم بخسارة السفينة، لكنه يعلم أيضاً أنه لا تكون خسارة نفس واحدة. قبل أن يعلم أي قبطان أو بحّار، كان بولس يعلم أنه لا بد أن يقعوا على جزيرة، لأنه هكذا قيل له من قِبَل الله ( أع 27: 25 ،26).

عجبي من هذا الأسير الضعيف والهزيل أمام نفسه، وهو بحق قوي في المسيح، وذو قوة وبأس في ثقته بالله. وهذا ما ميَّز إيمان بولس، والذي يميز كل إيمان حقيقي: أنه في إيمانه لم يعتمد على الله في الأمور الصعبة فقط، بل وفي الأمور المستحيلة أيضاً!!
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2012)

*يونان وماذا نتعلم منه؟*

*يونان وماذا نتعلم منه؟







وصار قول الرب إلى يونان بن أمتاي قائلاً قم اذهب إلى نينوى المدينة العظيمة ونادِ عليها لأنه قد صعد شرهم أمامي ( يون 1: 1 ، 2)
تلك مهمة لم يُنتظر أن يُبعَث بها إسرائيلي، على أن يونان، كالأمة التي كان يدافع عنها، كان مدعوًا لحمل رسالة من الله إلى الأمم. ولئن كان شعب الله قد فُصل عن الأمم، فليس لكي يبقى في عُزلة رسمية جافة، في عدم مبالاة بما يصيب الشعوب من حولهم، بل ليكونوا نورًا في عالم مظلم، وليعلنوا فكر الله، ويظهروا صفات يهوه، للجالسين في الظلمة وظلال الموت. وفي تاريخ يونان المتعاقب، نتبين أخطاءهم وعثراتهم من هذه الناحية، والكوارث التي حاقت بهم بسبب تلك السقطة. 

أما يونان فقد رُدَّت نفسه في النهاية ـ مهما تكن الحالة المُحزنة التي بَدَت منه حتى آخر وقت ـ فتلك حقيقة لا تقبل الشك، لأنه هو شخصيًا الذي يقص اختباراته التي اجتازها، وذلك لتعليمنا. ومن أسلوب كتابة هذه الاختبارات يتجلى تمامًا أن إنسانًا تأدَّب ورُدت نفسه، هو الذي يكتب.

كانت الكبرياء، والتعصب الديني هما سر عناده وعصيانه. كان يعلم أن الله طويل الأناة وأنه يُسرّ بالرحمة، وهو يقرّ بذلك في النهاية، ومن ثمَّ خشي على سُمعته كنبي، فكانت أفكاره بعيدة عن أفكار الرب، بحيث لم يستطع أن يحتمل إعلان النعمة لدائرة أممية. كان يعلم أن يهوه قديمًا كان على استعداد أن يستبقي مدن السهل لو وُجد فيها عشرة أبرار. 

فإذا كان يهوه قد تصرف هكذا يومئذ، فكيف يتسنى لصاحبنا أن يستوثق من أن الله سوف يصب غضبه على نينوى، إذا ما خضع أهلها للكلمة وسقطوا أمامه تائبين؟

ويا لها صورة لخداع القلب البشري، نجدها في هذا جميعه، حتى في واحد من قديسي الله؟ 

وكم من مرة شعرنا بحقارة أنفسنا، لأننا سمحنا لمثل هذه الميول الشريرة أن تأخذ طريقها! وكم هو أيسر عندي أن أُصرّ على إدانة أخي إذا كان ـ مثلاً ـ قد ألحق بي نوعًا من الإيذاء، منه لو كان قد أخطأ ضد غيري أو ضد الله وحده. ذلك أني أحرص على الاستمساك بسُمعتي بأية تكلفة، وأن أبرئ نفسي من كل مدعاة للملامة! 

أوَ ما وجدنا كثيرًا من الجماعات من شعب الله يلفَّهم الحزن والتشويش، لأن واحدًا عنيدًا أنانيًا يريد أن يسلك في طريقه الخاص ويبرر مسلكه؟

 وليتعذب غيري وأفلح أنا في سبيلي. وفعل هذه الكبرياء التاعسة في القلب، هو الشيء الذي يصوره سفرنا لإنذارنا.
*​


----------

